# Brand New Sweet Protection Rocker L/XL helmet for sale



## tahoebear (Aug 7, 2016)

Brand New Sweet Protection Rocker L/XL helmet for sale. $190. It is just too small for my noggin. Only out of the box to try on. I am in Lake Tahoe, can meet up in the area, coloma, truckee, tahoe, reno, or you can pay shipping to anywhere.


----------

